# Updates for everyone



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Ok so a few things have changed as of late. I returned the auratus in exchange for another fish because as of this week he was attacking other fish even the larger bumblebee. Now I'm not sure if the new fish is a SW socolofi or albino redtop zebra . Last but not least I removed the bulky root replica and it's place are 3 terracotta pots. I will post pics later.... Later guys


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=19105&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=19105&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=19113&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=19113&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

sw socolofi usually aren't so red/pink but that might just be your lighting. face shape looks like a socolofi. very cool fish, mine was very territorial and pugnacious but generally kept to his territory only chasing other fish away.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Yeah it's the lighting im pretty sure it's a socolofi... It's kinda shy at the moment


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

that tank looks kinda long for a 55. how wide is it?


----------

